# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, our* super-RO-blog-writer* has still got the flu! *Silvie (phinnsmommy*) has been fighting it for a few days! Please keep her in your thoughts and send her your good health vibes! I have been wrapping and shopping so I apologize for my delay in posting today!!


[align=center]:bunnynurse:[/align]
*Hannah (Roxie)* and *Megan (monklover)* are leaving for Hawaii for a week! How lucky! I'd love to spend time there someday! I'm sure they'll have a wonderful time but we'll definitely be happy when they get back!


[align=center]:missyou[/align]

[align=left]*NZminilops (Michelle)* is still in the hospital, please stop by and say hello in the thread for her. *Mat (clarkdef),* her b/f has been taking printouts of the threads! I'll be so glad when she's home! Her little bunner, *Bailey* is missing Mama too! [/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]*Get Well Thread*[/align]
[align=center]*:rose:*[/align]
[align=center]*Helpfor Michelle's Bunnies*[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=center]*HAPPIEST BIRTHDAY WISHES TO: *[/align]
[align=center]*:balloons:Hazel-Mom, Binkies, and YukonDaisy !!! :balloons:*[/align]
[align=left][/align]A special birthday present to Hazel-Mom from me- Just send Hazel to my house for the next few days and I'll take care of her. You can take a rest from cleaning her litterbox and feeding her and all that.... :bunny17::whistling

[align=left]
[/align]


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 23, 2007)

*Get well soon Silvie!
*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY :dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:
*Hazel-Mom, Binkies, and YukonDaisy

-April and Bunbuns:biggrin2:
*


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hehe, not a chance, Bo B Bunny. I don't think Hazel would agree to that, not even when she's well. She has been "off" the last few days, beginning of GI slowdown, but we've got her nibbling on greens again today :woohoo. Luckily she never stopped drinking, and she was so good about letting us syringe feed her. She's a real sweetheart .




> A special birthday present to Hazel-Mom from me- Just send Hazel to my house for the next few days and I'll take care of her. You can take a rest from cleaning her litterbox and feeding her and all that.... :bunny17::whistling


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Awww poor little Hazel! She's so sweet! I hope she's all better soon!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, hazel is all better now . I knew she was last night, when she stood up to ask for a treat :biggrin2:. She had us worried for a say or two though, the little rascal.

Happy Hollidays All!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 25, 2007)

Holiday Attention maybe?

Merry Christmas to Hazel and all the bunnies of RO!


----------

